

This Startup Can Help Run Your Airbnb Rental Like a Hotel - juanplusjuan
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/Pricemethod-airbnb/

======
aandon
The professionalization of the peer-to-peer space is getting incredibly
interesting. Hotels must be realizing that hosts are starting to offer places
that are essentially like hotels... only with much more diversity, many more
locations, more unique features. Tools like this are definitely driving some
interesting changes in the space.

~~~
breck
Yeah, very cool to see tools like this coming to peer-to-peer hosts.

And, I remember a few years back, when peer-to-peer accommodations were
considered a novelty.

Now, it's pretty clear that I will probably spend most of my future trips
renting someone's home, as opposed to a hotel. Hotels must be shaking...

------
JoelGoyette
Cool to see new tools emerging to give individuals access to the data & tools
that larger companies have. I think the challenge here is to make tools that
are powerful, but also simple enough for anyone to use.

PriceMethod looks like they might be on the right track.

------
andrewkitchell
Hey all, I'm part of the PriceMethod team.

Appreciate your comments, and certainly agree, whats taking place in the peer-
to-peer space is fascinating.

Excited to play a part in helping host build out what we think is the future
of the accommodations space.

